# goblin slayer



## hellize (Nov 3, 2019)

Greetings everyone.


I have a goblin slayer freshly made to show 
Its total length is 28 cm. The blade is 15.5 cm long, 5 cm wide and 5 mm thick damascus one, forged of 5160 and L6 with around 200 layers.
The handle is made of leather and bronze.


----------

